# Browland gotta ? for you



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

how did it feel ?????


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

After getting past the tonsils , pretty dang good lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what ever tooth pick boy ... i'm talkin about you getting your ***zzzzz whooped by filthy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Mighty humbling I must say , I friggin hate when the belt cover is full of water and the belt slips !!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> Mighty humbling I must say , I friggin hate when the belt cover is full of water and the belt slips !!


shut the front door i drained your belt box 2 hrs before yall raced .. and to top it off he was in low ... sad day for the trailer queen.....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Next time I'll take the throttle stop off lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

OK .. next excuse you only had 1 spark plug boot on .... but its ok you still apart of the club....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm tired of the abuse, lemme mount this 32 silverback on blue ghost


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I know of 2 blue machines in your garage......:thinking:


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds like you boys were out having some fun.....wish i could have been there.......i know i would have got my @#$ handed to me in the holes but still would have been awesome........we got dam near 2 feet of snow right now.....think im gunna go buy a sled this weekend lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I know of 2 blue machines in your garage......:thinking:


Only one with 600 hp though!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> sounds like you boys were out having some fun.....wish i could have been there.......i know i would have got my @#$ handed to me in the holes but still would have been awesome........we got dam near 2 feet of snow right now.....think im gunna go buy a sled this weekend lol


Boys ?? The F? 
Boys play with toys , I'm Sammy , I play with ya mammy ... Boom! Jk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Only one with 600 hp though!!!


I'd love to see that one out on a sand trail with dirty2's under it lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

browland said:


> Boys ?? The F?
> Boys play with toys , I'm Sammy , I play with ya mammy ... Boom! Jk


exactly and you were out playin with the toys........and besides that i was hatched...lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> exactly and you were out playin with the toys........and besides that i was hatched...lol


So that explains it all . They dropped the egg and your head hit 1st


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

walker said:


> So that explains it all . They dropped the egg and your head hit 1st


Oops


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

no eggs dropped walker i was laid in a nice comfy nest moved to an incubater and came to term this awesome........ im like Neil Patrick Harris kinda awesome.....just not gay!!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

narfbrain said:


> no eggs dropped walker i was laid in a nice comfy nest moved to an incubater and came to term this awesome........ im like Neil Patrick Harris kinda awesome.....just not gay!!!!!


 
"Kids, I never met your mother you were adopted....this entire story/show was just so I could tell you the awesomeness that is Barney Stinson"


----------

